# Regenbekleidung



## brmpfl (9. Mai 2005)

Hai,

bei dem derzeitigen Wetter mache ich mir so langsam ernsthaft Gedanken über den Kauf von Regenbekleidung.
Allerdings kann ich mich nicht überwinden, schlappe 150-200 Euro für eine Regenjacke und nocheinmal 150-200 Euro für eine Hose auszugeben...

Habt Ihr Tipps bezüglich bezahlbarer UND funtionierender Regenbekleidung??


Hajo


----------



## kostolany (9. Mai 2005)

Tja,

funktionierende Regenbekleidung, das ist m.M. so eine Sache für sich. Wir sind letztes Jahr auf Sardinien mal 4h im Regen gefahren, danach war ich unter den Regensachen genau so nass wie mein Kumpel, der nur eine Windjacke anhatte.

Wenn Du jetzt meinst, dass meine Regensachen irgendwelche Tchibo-Teile für 20 Euro sind, so muss ich Dich leider enttäuschen. Ich habe von Gore die XCR-Teile, die, wie Du richtig geschrieben hast, so zwischen 150 und 200  kosten, je Teil natürlich.

Gruß, kostolany


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## öcsi (9. Mai 2005)

Ich hab die Löffler Sachen, die funktionieren eigentlich ganz gut. Wobei natürlich folgendes zu bedenken ist:
1. Die Jacken haben keine Kapuze. D.h. oben läuft es früher oder später rein, nach ein paar Stunden bist du naß.
2. Speziell bergauf schwitzt du natürlich wie Schwein, so viel kann keine Jacke/Hose verdampfen. Also wirst du innen vom SChweiß nass. 

Warum dann trotzdem die Klamotten? Einmal bleibt man zumindest einige Zeit lang trocken. Zum anderen ist es mit immer noch viel wärmer als ohne und die Auskühlung ist ja das eigentliche Problem.

Und gerade bei Regensachen habe ich in vielen Jahren Motorrad und Fahrradfahren gelernt, nicht so sehr auf´s Geld zu schauen. Tip: unbedingt Kassenzettle aufheben! Wenn die Dinger undicht sind dann häufig an den Nähten. Und dann kannst du umtauschen.

Gruss
Öcsi


----------



## Cunelli (10. Mai 2005)

Was zieht ihr denn über den Kopf, damit man von oben nicht so nass wird?


----------



## joob45 (10. Mai 2005)

als regenjacke kann habe ich die gore countdown jacke. grosser preis mit noch besserer wirkung.

meinen kopf schütz ein shain gara helm und wenns ganz nass wird ein helmüberzug bei mir gore aber ein anderer wäre auch ok.

aber sonst trage ich keine regenklamotten.  habe ne lange und ne kurze assos ohne regenschutz.

und bin sehr zufrieden  

aber das kostet alles seinen preis


----------



## Lucky1 (10. Mai 2005)

ich kann über meine jacke von gore nicht meckern, ist dicht und warm.
regenhose habe ich von sunshine für 30 euro von ebay, nach einer stunde im regen bist du auch nass.
was ich nicht verstehe, wir geben tausende euro fürs bike aus und die bekleidung darf nichts kosten  
mfg lucky


----------



## Joscha (10. Mai 2005)

jeantex hat auch ganz brauchbare sachen, wenn man mal die ganzen t3000 sachen anschaut


----------



## brmpfl (10. Mai 2005)

Lucky1 schrieb:
			
		

> was ich nicht verstehe, wir geben tausende euro fürs bike aus und die bekleidung darf nichts kosten
> mfg lucky



Dochdoch, kosten darf sie schon was. Es sollte aber einerseits irgendwie schon im Rahmen bleiben und wenn ich denn andererseits doch die im Raum stehenden Preise abdrücke, will ich mir möglichst sicher sein, daß das Geld auch gut angelegt ist.

Von daher ... her mit Euren Erfahrungen, Tips, ...


Hajo


----------



## bergsocke (10. Mai 2005)

schau dir mal die Casella von VAUDE an. Hat in vielen Tests mit sehr gut abgeschnitten und ist mit 139,- Euro noch nicht so teuer wie die Gore Jacken.

Der Link zu VAUDE

Ich habe starkes Interesse an dieser Jacke, aber leider habe ich noch keinen Händler in meiner Nähe gefunden, der diese Jacke hatte.  

gruss bergsocke


----------



## Bosen (11. Mai 2005)

Gerade bei der Kleidung schaue ich auch nicht so aufs Geld. Ich habe eine Regenjacke von NORTH FACE, die allerdings keine spezielle Bikejacke ist. Ich würde sagen an Regen kommt da nichts durch, aber durch das Schwitzen bist du im Endeffekt genau so naß.... aber Dir ist eben nicht kalt.   

Ich finde allerings für einen kleinen Schauer im Wald tuts auch die ganz normale Gore Windstopper Jacke.

Sonst würde ich auch zu Firmen wie Gore, Vaude, Jack Wolfskin oder eben North Face raten.


----------



## BW45 (11. Mai 2005)

Moin, Moin
hab seit 1 Jahr eine Jeantex aus der t3000 Serie. Kaufhof 70,-- Euro den ganzen Winter gefahren und richtig dicht. Außerdem Kapuze und sinnvolle Taschenlösungen.
Preis/Leistung = Spitze.
Harry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlucker36 (11. Mai 2005)

Hallo Leutz

Ich habe mir heute auch ein paar Regenjacken angeschaut und dabei ein
echt interessantes Modell gefunden.

Die gore "touring". Allerdings, und das ist kein Witz, hatte die zwei rechte Hände angenäht. Ich konnts  gar nicht glauben.
Habe dann erstmal meine Hände kontrolliert... alles so wie es sein soll.

Bei der Jacke, die eine Nummer kleiner war, waren die angenähten Hände wieder richtig. ???

Tja....wenn ich zwei rechte Hände hätte, hätt ich die Jacke gekauft, aber so wurde halt nichts draus.

Gruß S36


----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (11. Mai 2005)

Meine Empfehlung ist die Colibri von Löffler. Die ist super leicht und trägt sich klasse. Hält absolut dicht und man schwitz in kaum einer anderen Regenjacke weniger, als in dieser.
Der Preis ist natrülich schon wahnsinn, doch für mich hat es sich gelohnt. Übrignes sollte man auch mal hin und wieder seine Kleidung neu Impregnieren, danach sind die Sachen wieder wie neu. Zumindest bei mir!


----------



## öcsi (12. Mai 2005)

Eben, die Colibri Sachen. Super leicht, dicht, super atmungsaktiv. NICHT billig.

Für den Kopf? Ganz einfach: Wegwerf-Duschhaube über den Helm und gut ist. Da ich viel unterwegs bin und in Hotels nächtige, habe ich immer Nachschub 

Gruss
Öcsi


----------



## kathrinchen (12. Mai 2005)

Ich weiß ja nicht, welches Löffler Colibiri Modelle Ihr habt, aber meine L 516 hat eine Kapuze.


----------



## fritzn (12. Mai 2005)

hi,

habe schon so einiges ausprobiert an regensachen, bin auch viel outdoor-wandern. im endeffekt ist es eine frage des fahrstils, ob teuer oder billig.

habe mal so überlegt:
ich will im sommer alpencross fahren. das erste mal. 
wat nimmste für regenzeug? 
ich habe lang hin- und herüberlegt, alles online und live angesehen, getaugt hat mir nix.
um dann letztendlich hier zu landen: billig, stabil, gewicht angemessen

wieso?

es geht um M T B. Das heißt für mich im Zweifelsfall unvermeidbarer Vollkontakt mit Büschen, Zweigen, Felswänden, Boden, Geröll.
bei regen wird es meist etwas rutschig, ich habe keine lust darauf, irgendwelche 200-EUR-Materiälchen zu schrotten. und schliesslich fühle ich mich in etwas stabilerem zeug auch besser geschützt, auch mal vor nem spitzen stein oder ast. nach dem cross ist sowieso einiges kaputt, verschlissen und beansprucht. lohnt sich also nicht, das geld lieber ins bike stecken oder in 

nichts gegen hochgezüchtete funktionsklamotten. super für wandern oder skitouren oder road. da halten sie auch lange. aber für mtb?

gerade jetzt, wo viele discounter den trekking-trend entdeckt haben, kann man super einkaufen. 

ich nutze eine jacke vom plus-markt, immerhin membran-beschichtung auf rip-stop, kapuze im kragen, die kommt unter den helm, dann läuft nix in den nacken oder noch weiter, abtrennbare ärmel, die mache ich immer ein stückchen auf zur belüftung, sehr effektiv mit dem rückenschlitz. auch besser als brust oder unterarmbelüftung. schon mal warme unterarme gehabt? das ist auch aerodynamisch ungünstig. lieber direkt an den achseln.
12 EUR

regenhose aldi, kpl. geschlitzt, zum anziehen mit jedem schuh oder lüften, verstärkt am gesäß, an den waden extra klett, um das material aus den kettenblättern zu halten. 
5 EUR (war noch reduziert, normal 9,90; diese woche gekauft, dürfte es noch geben)

gewichte stehen ja oben. 
ist wie beim bike: leicht und stabil ist das schwierigste.

habe meine fjäll-räven-regenhose im winter in die kettenblätter bekommen, die ist bis zum knie aufgerissen. 
teure jacke hatte ich noch nicht gekauft, werde ich auch nicht tun.

das zeug nehme ich auch für alle anderen touren.
meine meinung: ich will mir einfach keinen kopf um die klamotten machen, wenn ich vor einem guten downhill stehe.


----------



## Riddick (15. Mai 2005)

fritzn schrieb:
			
		

> regenhose aldi, kpl. geschlitzt, zum anziehen mit jedem schuh oder lüften, verstärkt am gesäß, an den waden extra klett, um das material aus den kettenblättern zu halten.
> 5 EUR (war noch reduziert, normal 9,90; diese woche gekauft, dürfte es noch geben)


Das Teil hab' ich auch und die Bezeichnung "Regenhose" ist definitiv nicht gerechtfertigt, da man bei normalem Regen nach spätestens 1-2 km schon feuchte Knie hat. In einen richtigen Schauer bin ich damit glücklicherweise noch nicht gekommen, denn ich denke, dass man nach wenigen Minuten genauso nass ist, wie ohne Regenhose.  

Werd' mich jetzt auch mal nach was anständigem umsehen.

Riddick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fritzn (16. Mai 2005)

imprägnieren muss natürlich sein.

für membranen (gore, etc.) gibt es spezielles atmungsaktives i.spray
normales verklebt die poren, ebenso wie weichspüler beim waschen (waschmaschine ist auch ungeeignet)


----------



## Onzilla (17. Mai 2005)

Die Colibri wurde mir von Kumpels, welche sie besitzen, auch sehr ans Herz gelegt. Nur: Ich habe sie in der Nähe nicht gefunden, und der Preis ist auch nicht ohne.

Da habe ich bei Tschibo zugegriffen. Spottbillig und 1.) unter der Dusche und 2). jetzt auch über eine mehrtagestour im Regen getestet:
Ich bin voll zufrieden.

Meines Erachtens haben die teuren Jacken folgende Vorteile:

- sehr leicht
- geringes Packmass
- enganliegend, wenig flatternd.

Da müssen die Billigjacken passen.

Aaaaber: Meine Billigjacke hat eine durchdachte Kaputze, eine solche fehlt mir bei den allermeisten "richtigen" Bikejacken sehr! Und  teure Markenjacken sind bei mir nach Jahren alle undicht geworden, die Goretex-Schicht hängt in Fetzen herunter. Zuerst dort, wo der Rucksack-Trageriemen anliegt. Die billige Jacke reicht wirklich, ich finde sie bei langen Touren (keine Rennen) soger erheblich besser als die teuren Markenklamotten.

An die Beine kommt bei mir nichts. Radhose oder Beinlinge trocknen am schnellsten und Nass wird bei langem Regen sowieso alles von aussen und von innen. Überschuhe sind wiederum sehr von Vorteil.

Bei richtig langen Touren, eher langsam gefahren im Dauerregen darfs also gerne eine "richtige" Regenjacke sein, am besten MIT Kapuze, dann rinnt kein Wasser durch den Hals auf den Körper. Wenn ich nur wenige Stunden unterwegs bin und schnell fahre, dann gibts bei Regen nur eine extradünne Windjacke.

Onzilla


----------



## kostolany (17. Mai 2005)

fritzn schrieb:
			
		

> imprägnieren muss natürlich sein.
> 
> für membranen (gore, etc.) gibt es spezielles atmungsaktives i.spray
> normales verklebt die poren, ebenso wie weichspüler beim waschen (waschmaschine ist auch ungeeignet)



Imprägnieren ist für die Funktion nicht notwendig. Laut Gore macht es dem Zeugs auch nichts aus, oft gewaschen zu werden.


----------



## hotzemott (17. Mai 2005)

kostolany schrieb:
			
		

> Imprägnieren ist für die Funktion nicht notwendig. Laut Gore macht es dem Zeugs auch nichts aus, oft gewaschen zu werden.


Es macht nicht nur nichts aus, Goretex-Teile zu waschen, es ist sogar wichtig das zu tun. Der Schweiss greift nämlich die Verklebungen der Nähte an, sodass sich die Nahtbänder mit der Zeit ablösen. Das ist natürllich am ehesten dort der Fall, wo die Kleidung direkt auf der Haut aufliegt, wie zB. im Nackenbereich. Ansonsten bin ich mit der Haltbarkeit bei 3-Lagen Goretex bisher besser zufrieden als bei 3-Lagen atmungsaktiver PU-Membrane.

Hotzemott


----------



## karstb (17. Mai 2005)

da ich noch keine wasserdichten klamotten gefunden habe, unter denen ich nicht schwitze, benutze ich bei regen immer wasserdurchlässige sachen (im ernst!). man muss nur drauf achten, dass sie selbst dann, wenn sie klatschnass sind, immer noch wärmen und möglichst schnell trocknen. bei meiner gore jacke ist das z. b. der fall.
falls man bei unter 10°C lange im Regen fährt, sollte man natürlich etwas anderes ausprobieren (v. a. handschuhe u. Ä.). aber für die normalen frühlingsschauer reicht eine normale jacke vollkommen.


----------



## Enduro (17. Mai 2005)

habe gelesen, dass einige von Euch die Colibri von Löffler gut finden - stimmt!
Zumindest die Bundhose kriegt Ihr (teilweise aber schon vergriffen) auch bei Tchibo, für 13 Euro anstatt rund 100 für die Löffler
http://www.tchibo.de/is-bin/INTERSH...ductID=jeYKZAMru48AAAD6eB.TZggb&BackTo=Search

(hoffe der Link funktioniert, sonst auf der HP von Tchibo "regenhose" eingeben


----------



## hotzemott (17. Mai 2005)

Enduro schrieb:
			
		

> habe gelesen, dass einige von Euch die Colibri von Löffler gut finden - stimmt!
> Zumindest die Bundhose kriegt Ihr (teilweise aber schon vergriffen) auch bei Tchibo, für 13 Euro anstatt rund 100 für die Löffler


Bist dir sicher, dass es ne Goretex-Hose ist? Sieht zwar soweit aus wie ne Löffler Colibri Hose, aber als Membran wird PU angebgen, was natürlich nix heissen muss. Habe diese Hose seit 2-3 Jahren und bin zufrieden. Leichtes atmungsaktives Material, allerdings ausserhalb des verstärkten Sitzbereiches auch nicht strapazierfähig.

Hotzemott


----------



## Enduro (17. Mai 2005)

hotzemott schrieb:
			
		

> Bist dir sicher, dass es ne Goretex-Hose ist? Sieht zwar soweit aus wie ne Löffler Colibri Hose, aber als Membran wird PU angebgen, was natürlich nix heissen muss. Habe diese Hose seit 2-3 Jahren und bin zufrieden. Leichtes atmungsaktives Material, allerdings ausserhalb des verstärkten Sitzbereiches auch nicht strapazierfähig.
> 
> Hotzemott



ja bin mir sicher, auch Dein beschrieb stimmt  , habe diese Hose letztes Jahr bei Tchibo gekauft und bin sehr zufrieden - einzig das Karo-Muster braun-weiss sieht bescheuert aus (meine Kollegen sagen alle, dass ich wie nen Bäcker aussehe)


----------



## fritzn (17. Mai 2005)

kostolany schrieb:
			
		

> Imprägnieren ist für die Funktion nicht notwendig. Laut Gore macht es dem Zeugs auch nichts aus, oft gewaschen zu werden.



hi, der vorschlag, zu imprägnieren bezog sich auf den folgepost ("feuchte knie"). ebenso lässt sich über die jahre schon gewisse ermüdung feststellen.
bei den sprays sollte man allerdings nicht das billigste nehmen und eben drauf achten, dass es auch die atmung erhält.
ok, wenn´s eh ganz billiges material ist, ist das auch wurscht.

waschen generell ist super, aber eben nur mit der hand und nicht in der maschine, jedenfalls nicht 2-lagen-membranen. 3-lagen könnte es aushalten. niemals weichspüler.

so war das gemeint, ist vielleicht etwas vage formuliert gewesen.

.f

P.S.: habe eben entdeckt, dass ich die Gewichtsangaben doch vergessen habe: Jacke mit abtrennbaren Ärmeln, Kapuze, Packbeutel=Rückentasche: 670 g, Hose inkl. Packbeutel: 485 g.


----------



## sb- (17. Mai 2005)

Wenn ich mir das hier so durchlese, werde ich mir wohl auch keine Regenhose kaufen, sondern lediglich ein paar schicke Beinlinge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pistolpitt (17. Mai 2005)

Ich hab mir letztes Jahr auch ne Regenhose von Tchibo gekauft.
Bin eigentlich nicht so der Fan von Tchibokram.
Die kam auch bisher nie zum Einsatz.
Am WE war dann Premiere für die Hose.Bin ca. 3 Stunden im Regen im Schwarzwald gefahren.
Hat die Nässe von aussen super abgehalten.
Als Jacke hab Ich eine von Gore die schon so. ca. 10 Jahre alt ist.
Die ist nur zum drüberziehen also ohne Reißverschluss und hat keine besonderen Xtras wie Taschen oder Kapuze.
War damals schon schweineteuer aber das Teil ist einfach klasse.Hatte Ich auch schon in nem Urlaub in Costa Rica dabei.Und da regnets jeden Tag in Strömen.


----------



## Bond007 (17. Mai 2005)

Ich war anfangs eigentlich auch der Meinung, man bräuchte kein Regenzeug´s,
hab mir dann allerdings für´n Anfang eine *VAUDE-Regenshort* geholt, okay für obenrum hab ich noch nix, da muß ich nochmals rumschaug´n, aber
die Short is für kleine Nasstouren oder auf feuchtem Untergrund echt super,
die Beine werd´n zwar dreckig, aber die kann man ja nachher wieder abwaschen, großartig geschwitzt hab ich auch net und sie hat sogar einen verstärkten Gesäßbereich, daher !!


----------



## mhetl (17. Mai 2005)

Hi mal! Nen Tip von mir wenn ihr den noch nicht kennt. Ich habe mir bei H&S Bikediscount (www.bike-discount.de) ne leichte Funktionsjacke mit Windstopper von Gore gekauft. Heute früh hat es übelst bei uns geschüttet und ich brauch ne halbe Stunde von Arbeit nach Hause. In meinen Schuhen stand das Wasser meine Hose war auch durch, aber ab oberhalb des Gürtels blieb alles trocken. Gut ich trage keinen Helm und habe da auch was von Gore auf aber wie gesagt war alles trocken. Die Jacke hat auch abziehbare Ärmel. Und Jetzt zum Preis die Jacke hat 80 Euro gekostet + 5 Euro Versand. Zwei Tage später habe ich sie bei uns im Karstadt gesehen, 159 Euro. Also ich denk, für die Qualität die man bei Gore Produkten hat, hab ich ein echtes Schnäpchen gemacht. Also in bezug auf Jacke würd ich mal bei Bikediscount schaun. Gruß Maik


----------



## mhetl (18. Mai 2005)

Noch ein Nachtrag. Also unter rum habe ich ja normale Radhosen an und halt nur wenn regnet ist das dann schon mist wenn mann dort total durchnässt ist. Ich habe mir heute bei nen Örtlichen Wander- und Trekkingausstatter ne Regenhose gekauft. Und zwar ist das eine Hose von Jack Wolfskin, die Texapore. Soll trotz Wasser- und Winddichtheit noch gut den Schweiß nach draußen befördern. Nach mal schaun. Hat übrigens 95,00 Euro gekostet. Das heißt jetzt bei mir in Zahlen, 85,00+95,00=180,00 Euro und ich bin ziehmlich gut gegen schlechtes Wetter geschützt.


----------



## chilebiker (21. Mai 2005)

Meine Erfahrungen mit Goretex sind eher zwiespältig. Die einmembranigen Jacken sind zwar sehr atmungsaktiv, halten aber nicht lange dicht. Bei den dreilagigen ist es umgekehrt. Wer lange im Regen fährt, wird so oder so nass. Wir sind am Anfang mit schweineteuren Northface Klamotten gefahren (einlagig), hatten uns dann in Neuseeland dreilagige (Wilderness) gekauft. Hat alles nichts geholfen, spätestens nach zwei Stunden waren wir nass, entweder von innen oder von aussen. Viel wichtiger ist meiner Meinung nach, dass man bei Nässe und Kälte gute Thermounterwäsche hat, die die Feuchtigkeit von der Haut fernhält.

Unser Fazit während der Reise: Nie losfahren wenns regnet! Und fast noch wichtiger: Sollte man unterwegs nass werden, unbedingt darauf achten, dass abends wieder trockene Kleider zur Verfügung stehen.

Seither messe ich der Jacke keine besonders grosse Bedeutung mehr zu. Bei Tagesausflügen ist es (relativ) egal, ob ich nass bin oder nicht. Und bei mehrtägigen Touren achte ich immer darauf, dass die Ersatzwäsche unter keinen Umständen nass wird.


----------



## ironwurst (21. Mai 2005)

Nun geb ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu:

Regenklamotten sind für ernsthaft trainierende Radsportler absolut notwendig! Und außerdem machts doch Spaß mal allein im Wald unterwegs zu sein, ohne das ständig Nordic-Schleicher oder Brüll-Wanderer ("haben sie keine Klingel"...obwohl die einen schon in dreihundert Meter gesehen haben) bedroht zu werden, oder ?!

Irgendwann wird man zwar trotzdem naß, aber bei undgenügendem Regenschutz wird das Wasser quasi immer wieder ausgetauscht und entzeiht dem Körper immer mehr Wärme. Beim Schweiß von Innen bleibt dieser zumindest warm. Die Atmungsaktivität spielt meiner Meinung nach eher ne Rolle bei kurzen Schauern und gaaaanz lockeren Trainingsausfahrten (Fahrt zur Arbeit). Ich schwitze jedenfalls in ner Stunde gut nen Liter aus wenn ich gut drauf bin und das verarbeitet keine Jacke.

Und zum Thema Stabilität: Ich würde drauf achten ne Jacke (oder Hose) auf Polyamid-Basis (Nylon o. ä.) zukaufen. Hält mehr aus als nen Polyesterstoff! 

Übrigens finde ich Regenshorts von der Idee her super. Das unangenehme bei Regen finde ich immer den naß-kalten Ar.... und der wird damit vermieden. 

Ansonsten: Nur die Harten kommen in den Garten!


----------



## fritzn (21. Mai 2005)

Was bei Kurz-Fahrten auch noch schön ist:
Habe ein Scott Endurance Trikot (im Prinzip ein Wintertrikot) mit Teflon-Ausrüstung.
Das Teflon sorgt dafür, dass das Meterial Niesel nicht annimmt.
Die Atmung ist recht gut.
Wenn´s dann schüttet, ist es durch, ABER da das Material neoprenartig ist (und auch winddicht) bleibt das warme Wasser im Trikot stehen - eben wie ein Taucheranzug (der ja auch nicht das Wasser abhält, sondern es nur warm hält).

In Verbindung mit Regenweste ein guter Kompromiss, auch unter 10° C.
In der Langstrcke und bei entsprechendem Wind wird´s aber auch kalt.

Wenn man richtig in Action ist, hält man´s unter keiner Regenbekleidung gut aus.


----------



## kastel67 (21. Mai 2005)

karstb schrieb:
			
		

> da ich noch keine wasserdichten klamotten gefunden habe, unter denen ich nicht schwitze, benutze ich bei regen immer wasserdurchlässige sachen (im ernst!). man muss nur drauf achten, dass sie selbst dann, wenn sie klatschnass sind, immer noch wärmen und möglichst schnell trocknen. bei meiner gore jacke ist das z. b. der fall.
> falls man bei unter 10°C lange im Regen fährt, sollte man natürlich etwas anderes ausprobieren (v. a. handschuhe u. Ä.). aber für die normalen frühlingsschauer reicht eine normale jacke vollkommen.



Moin,

meine Worte! Regenbekleidung auf dem MTB kann man sich schenken. Da arbeite ich lieber mit Arm- und Beinlingen und ein Weste aus Gore-oder Manotex. In den Regenbekleidungskomplettkondomen explodiert man doch an der ersten Steigung bei der es zur Sache geht. Wenn man vielleicht einen AlpenX macht sieht das anders aus, auch wegen eines möglichen Temperatursturzes, aber so für Wettkampf und Training ist das Zeug völlig knülle. Finde bei einem Marathon die Klamottenwegschmeißaktionen ca. 3 - 5km nach dem Start recht lehrreich.

Gruß k67


----------

